# Back in game! biocube 14



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

ALL PLANTS IN!

I know.. looks like crap right now with everything the same height, hopefully over time the dwarf sags will form a dense carpet with the anubias nana mixed in there, while the rotala indica + ludwigia repens will grow and fill out the background. So you ended up with a chaotic jungle look, which is what i am aiming for (low maintenance!). co2 tank coming next week then i should be all set.

question, some of the dwarf sags were quite tall, i cut off half of the leaves, is that ok? because i seem to remember now you not suppose to cut at half, either cut off the entire leaf or leave it :/

Will update as the tank progresses.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I like your tank but why so much gravel? Also your right on the dwarf sags you should of left it alone.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

hmm the substrate is about 3 inches of eco complete, is that too much? i though that was the standard.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

newguy said:


> hmm the substrate is about 3 inches of eco complete, is that too much? i though that was the standard.


It is , but it depends on the plants in the tank. In the back, your Ludwigia and background plants will put down roots throughout that depth, even your Anubias will after awhile. For the foreground, you could probably knock off an inch. That would also give a good slope to your layout.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i agree with dave take a bit out in the front


----------

